# Practicing Guitar: How Much Is Enough?



## HaydenMusic (May 2, 2013)

This is a quick blog post I did for all levels of guitar players -- simple, but effective...

*Practicing Guitar: How Much Is Enough?* -- http://goo.gl/gzZoG

Enjoy & let me know what you think!

_
http://hayden-music.com_


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

The question is much different if the interpretation of "practicing" is different from the interpretation of "playing." The words are not always synonymous, especially if you define "playing" as an enjoyable experience and "practicing" as a more grueling goal-oriented activity.

For those of us who play for the fun of it, it's pretty simple: Play when the mood hits you and stop when you get tired or bored...or when your wife or mother calls you for dinner.

If the guitarist is practising to accomplish a more formalized set of goals, as posed in a structured learning program (i.e. lessons or a self-imposed discipline), a more rigid regimen needs to be undertaken, so that progress will continue, and the player doesn't regress or simply let things slide.

In my own case, my periods on the instrument vary. Some nights I'll play for 2 hours, other nights 15 minutes or less. And if I stop playing for a week, I generally return with a renewed spirit, almost like the rest was somehow beneficial.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roy Clark and Merle Haggard both practiced 5 hours every day.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

How good do you want to be??


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Roy Clark and Merle Haggard both practiced 5 hours every day.


They must have gotten sick of listening to each other.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> They must have gotten sick of listening to each other.


:food-smiley-004: 

Maybe they both wore ear plugs.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Krelf said:


> In my own case, my periods on the instrument vary. Some nights I'll play for 2 hours, other nights 15 minutes or less. And if I stop playing for a week, I generally return with a renewed spirit, almost like the rest was somehow beneficial.


I found this statement to be very true. Almost every time I take a few days off guitar playing, I come back with newer ideas and I don't get stuck playing the same patterns I was playing the week before. The brain works in weird ways


----------

